# Field Safety Notice / FDA Recall for Medtronic 6xx Series Pumps



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 13, 2020)

If you are a user of a Medtronic MM640G or MM670G you should have been alerted in November last year to a potential safety issue if the 'pump retainer ring' is damaged or broken.

More recently my social media timeline has been awash with this news because the FDA in America has issued a Class I recall of certain models of Medtronic pumps.

But we need to be aware that the term 'recall' is being used slightly differently to how I think of it in the UK. My understanding is that this only affects Medtronic MM6xx pumps where the little plastic thing is loose, split or entirely missing.

It IS a serious issue, and in the US over 2,000 injuries and one death have been linked to this fault, but I do not think ALL UK Medtronic users need to panic and immediately stop using their pumps.

If your pump is broken, or you are a Medtronic MM6xx user and unsure how this affects you, contact Medtronic's helpline for more information: 01923 205 167.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 13, 2020)

I received the notice and wasn't best pleased to receive it.
My personal opinion is that as the pump is made of cheap shoddy plastic then the pump needs a redesign or at the very least replaced.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 13, 2020)

It's annoying but I hope this is an easy fix for them.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 13, 2020)

I’ve been using this chassis for 8 years and have never had this, or the ‘battery compartment crack’ issue that some experience (overtightening the battery cap??) - and mine always get a few knocks along the way!

But the 6 series does have a bit of a reputation for cracking I think.


----------



## grainger (Feb 13, 2020)

I didn’t get this notification which I’m surprised about but thankfully mine is new and ok.

it is concerning though


----------



## Matchless (Feb 22, 2020)

I am on my second 640g now and have had no problem with the lock ring , perhaps some users do not treat the pump with care.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 22, 2020)

I would like to know how 2000 injuries and a death can result from this fault, as it it is patently obvious that the fault is present. Unless, of course, in the US it may be gunshot damage. I Would have thought it could only occur as a result of misuse.


----------

